# Those pesky cameltoads (PG13)



## mossymo




----------



## Deer Meat

Very funny


----------



## chadpole

That's a good one. Next time I'm in the woods near the pond I will look for some camel toads too. You think I'll find any?? LOL....


----------



## placebo

OMFG if that wasn't an actual picture of the article I never would have believed it! That is hilarius!


----------



## navionjim

Well I'd be lickin em....


----------



## richtee

Probably one meat I'd never even THINK of smoking!


----------



## hawgheaven

I've seen some that *were* smokin'...


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*Paul, I don't want to dis-illusion you, but you got a sno-balls chance in hell. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 And if you DO find one, you better beat feet the opposite direction before momma ketch's ya and whups the dog snot outta ya. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 Terry*


----------



## smokin for life

Do you think if you kiss one it'll turn into a princess? I've been trying but no luck so far. LOL


----------



## dbeast420

I've licked a few of them in my day and the only thing they caused was marriage


----------



## smokin for life

Thanks Beast now I have ice tea commng out of my nose.


----------



## chadpole

BigArm's smokin;93103 said:
			
		

> Terry you are exactly right! MaMa better not read this forum that's for sure.


----------



## chadpole

Beast, that was a good one,LMFAO. I never thought of that. I know Terry has licked a few in his day but he won't admit it LOL. He's just afraid it would have the same result as Beast had with it.LOL


----------



## blackhawk19

Terry's a cowboy, he's not afraid of anything


----------



## mossymo

As long as he doesn't squat with his spurs on, he will be fine !!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*Ok you preverts 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , I am barely recovered from the "Pigcircles" incident. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  any more of this terrible abuse and I might turn into an accident waiting to happen. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thats ok, I can take it. I'm from Montana, where men are men, and so are the women . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  Dang Chadpole, THATS why I'm single. Please ship me up one of your beautiful southern girls, make sure she has a beautiful drawl. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## chadpole

All of our Georgia girls are beautiful and have that Georgia Drawl. I like you so much I just don't think your heart can handle it. I am going to look around for an Alabama girl that benn hit a few times with the ugly hickory stick,LMFAO


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*  Well sir, it happens that I know a "bama" girl, she is STUNNINGLY beautiful, and, she loves me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But, her husband won't let me have her. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 therefore, Why don't you let your wife pick out my girl, if her drawl sounds ok to you, send her up. But give me a few days(weeks) to clean the house up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  Terry*


----------



## smokin for life

Come on Terry, I'm sure she won't mind the horse in the living room. Or the hay in the tub. But the saddle in the bed may spook her a little. Now the girls in TX. like that kind of stuff and they have that cute  Texas twang!


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*Ok you guys, momma Debi is gone for a few days, she told us to TRY to throttle y'all back. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Ya right, here is a link that will finally splain, "camel toads" don't click if your not a male human, over 16. No females allowed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 sincerly, Chadpole, Coleys smokin BBQ and GypsyseaGod, Terry's not here so we hijacked his site. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTMEV2-ej7k


----------



## gofish

Nice clip Terry ............... We wont ask how you stumbled upon it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's another one ...........


----------



## mossymo

Perfect Terry, I am a country music lover but everyone loves a little beach boys original lyrics, then they had to go change it to play the song in live concert in the 60's !!!


----------

